# Excel-textbox controls, tab order



## SLeo (Jul 8, 2011)

I have added text boxes to a worksheet that I would like to tab through in a particular order. I have the forms toolbar open (used it to add the text boxes). I have added the Tab Order tool to the toolbar but it is not active. Can I activate it and use it in this type of simple Excel spreadsheet or does this control only work withthe User Forms.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

AFAIK you cannot tab to a control on a worksheet. The controls need to be on a userform for this to work.


----------



## SLeo (Jul 8, 2011)

Forgive me, I'm new here...AFAIK? Actually, after I placed all of the textboxes on my worksheet I was able to tab through them, however, not in the order I would like. This is a quandry! Is it possible to copy my worksheet into a userform? I'm an Excel novice.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

That's scottish for As Far As I Know....:laugh:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol - apologies for the slang.

What version of Excel are you using? I've just realised you've used the Form Controls rather than the ActiveX controls from the Control Toolbar.


----------



## SLeo (Jul 8, 2011)

No worries! I am using Excel 2003


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi again

I only have 2007 and 2010 and they behave a bit differently to earlier versions. I do have XP at work though.

Would you be able to attach a sample workbook, removing any sensitive data? Note that you will need to zip the workbook to attach it to this thread.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I cannot find tab order controls in 2007. = /

I know if you move them around they will behave slightly differently based on location, haven't been able to figure out how though.... Creating a Custom Form is definitely easy to do if that is an option for you.

Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

That was my issue with 2007 and 2010 as well Robert. I think it would still be possible in XP though, but I would need to check.

A userform is definitely the way to go - you have so much more control.


----------

